# My truck will not start



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

Ok this has happened before I let it sit for 3 days .. then it finally started.

But here is the situation.

It's happening again. When I try to start my 2003 Chevy ZR2 it just won't start. Nothing happens at all. The truck doesn't try to turn over at all. When I turn the ignition the lights come on but when I go to turn it more to start the truck.. the lights go off (including my headlights, radio, push button 4x4 lights, and basically all other dash lights).


Like I said it happened before and Meinike couldn't find anything wrong with it..

I know its NOT the battery before its brand new.. and I also had it hooked up to a industrial battery charger... the battery gadge on my dash was off the charts when I had it hooked up. Also.. without hte charger my battery still has a good charge.


Anyone have an idea of why this is happening?

We have a big snow coming on monday and tuesday.. if I don't get my truck running I won't make any money!!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

key switch/ ignition is bad.. 

would be my quess... id say its probally a lose connection.. 

payton


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, I'm assuming they checked the starter itself and deemed it ok and you said the battery is new but their are a few other thing's that could be causing your no start condition.You didn't specify if this truck is a manual or auto trans but whichever it is it could either be your park/neutral switch (auto) or the clutch start switch (manual). If it's an auto, try moving the shifter into neutral and see if it will start.If it does, this would indicate a bad park/neutral switch. Another thing that can cause this is a bad starter relay.It's located in the under hood fuse panel. You can have it tested at the local parts store or just replace it for good measure. The other thing is the ignition switch like payton mentioned.They have been a problem in the S10's and Blazer's for year's. As to your light's going out when you have the key in the crank position, this is normal and will happen every time you start it (when it actually does start's). It just happen's quickly when it does start that most people don't notice it.


----------



## Joshjeepcj7 (Dec 24, 2006)

*re:*

same thing happened in my moms jeep like said earlier it was ignition swith


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

first things first, check your battery terminals and all wires going to your starter to make sure they are all still properly hooked up. if your lights are working you might just have a loose wire thats letting just enough juice to go to run them and your radio but then when you crank it there isnt enough for the starter to start cranking. most likely with the info and symptoms you mention if its not a loose wire its either your starter solenoid(rarely to never happens on a chevy) or ignition switch which is most likely the problem


----------



## Proscapez LLC (Aug 9, 2006)

NeoThoR;368939 said:


> Ok this has happened before I let it sit for 3 days .. then it finally started.
> 
> But here is the situation.
> 
> ...


First off do you have a remote starter?
Second have you tried to jump the starter?


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well you say new battery.First check the terminals to see if they are tight.this happened to me once it turned the terminal and then it started the were loose.I would then check ignition switch and like B&B said neutral switch.It has to be a loose connection or a bad switch.No clicking?I am guessing you have full power dome light etc you turn key and everything goes dead right?


RCGM
Brad


----------



## Snowbrdr360 (Nov 5, 2006)

Happend on my last truck, it was the park/neutral switch


----------



## NeoThoR (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys..

It's the starter. I tapped on it with a hammer and it turned over finally!

Thx!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

You said that Meinike checked the truck over and said they didn't find anything wrong with it, and they didn't check the STARTER??!!


----------

